# Tesla Owns the Automotive Future, Not Fuel Cells



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Adam Galas concludes that fuel cells are 'inferior automotive technology' that will always be mere government 'compliance gimmicks.'

More...


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Yup. . . . . .


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I would like to have a home sized unit though.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Fuel Cells will have their place. The power a fuel cells provides is awesome. I have driven a fuel cell vehicle and it will have a place. Its not a non player. Home unit? Well, I have solar. We have no natural gas at our home. We are ALL electric. If you have natural gas then a home unit will be perfect.


----------

